# Excel dip ...........



## mpodolan

It can work either way, but you need to dilute it. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/484727-post179.html


----------



## Hoppy

I have used an Excel dip to try to kill any BBA on plants, but decided it was too expensive and no more effective than bleach dip. And, you have to dilute the Excel, just as you have to dilute the bleach.


----------



## CKJ

I was wondering that too as I had bba and did the double or triple dose of excel and my oakleaf watersprite started to melt! It was my anubias that had the bba and I wondered if I could just take those plants out during a water change with some of the used tank water in a seperate container and dose some excel that way.

But I had no idea how much or how long they should stay in the excel and tank water.


----------



## bsmith

I use about 2ml-3ml in 500ml of water and let sit for 45 mins or so. Works well for me.


----------



## CKJ

Thanks a bunch!! The 2-3ml if can figure but how much is 500ml?


----------



## mpodolan

~a pint

http://www.convertunits.com/from/ml/to/oz


----------



## Greg Stephens

So by my math for 2 gallons of water I should add 45.5 to 50 cc/ml of excel and soak for 45 min.
Should I watch for anything in particular IE algae should discolor and melt?

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## mpodolan

Honestly, I'd agree with Hoppy, regarding using excel as a dip. It is much more expensive than bleach, and is probably better utilized within the tank. I have used excel to spot treat algae, and I have used it as a spray (following Tom's advice in the link I provided), as the excel is then at least still in the tank as an extra carbon source, etc.

Any particular reason you're planning to use excel, as opposed to bleach? What types of plants/algae are involved? Have you corrected the underlying cause of the algae as well?


----------



## Greg Stephens

I have the 2 litter of Excel and figure it would be safer for the plants and fish.

Plants are java fern, java moss, and Singapore moss.

As for correcting the base cause and type of algae;

BBA and I have raised co2 by adding Excel and DIY yeast co2.
I had also slacked off on the ferts but have got that back in order as well.

I know I let the tank go and am truly just trying to get it back in order with out trashing the plants I have , IE I am sure you can imagine BBA and moss and the fun that involves.


----------



## mpodolan

The fern would almost certainly be fine with the excel or bleach dip. I'm not sure about the moss, as I've never tried it. I know moss is sensitive to bleach dips, but I'm not sure about excel. 

Maybe someone who has tried this method with moss can chime in


----------



## Greg Stephens

Yeah, I had heard that the bleach dip is a no no for the moss.
But the moss is seeming to do fine with the Excel dosing I am doing on the tank.

Thank again!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

You can also suck some up in a syringe and squirt it on the affected algae-fied areas (while the plants are still underwater). This is what I do, and it seems to be effective.


----------



## Greg Stephens

I would like to add some info to this thread last night I took 6ml Excel/500ml H2O and tested the dips effects on BBA and possible damage to my Moss's.
At the above dilution and a 45 min soak period the BBA lightened in color and the moss seems to suffer no ill effects.
I then added another 6ml of excel to the above dilution so we are now at 12ml/500ml 45 min additional soak time.
The BBA turned red and the moss's still seem not to be effected.
I then added another 6ml of excel so I was at 18ml/500ml with an additional 45 min soak time.
The BBA was unchanged << remained red >> and the moss still appears not to be effected.

I am suspecting that the 1:20 ratio in one of the links above would yield the most effective dip dilution seeing how a 1:20 would be 25ml/500ml of H2O.

I am going to test out the 25ml/500ml this evening with just a single 45 min soak to see if there is the desired effect on the BBA and still no effect on the moss's.


----------



## Hoppy

BBA scars plant leafs when it grows on them. Rarely will a leaf survive very long after you kill the BBA on it, because it has been damaged too much. Except for minor BBA attacks on a plant, it is most likely best to remove and discard all leafs that have BBA on them. It isn't going to give you much long term gain to use Excel or bleach to kill the BBA.

I learned this week that BBA is almost inevitable if you leave dying or dead leafs on the plants. At least it is for me. So, part of our gardening efforts should be pruning out all dead and dying leafs at least weekly.


----------



## Hilde

I put some in a small spray bottle and spray java fern out of the water when they have BBA on them. Right afterwards I put them in the tank. Java fern outlive all of my experiments, thus this may not work on other plants.


----------



## Greg Stephens

Quick update 25ml excel 500ml H2O is very effective on BBA and safe for moss's.

Hoppy as for cutting out as much of the BBA as possible and there after pruning to maintain water quality!

I agree 100%!

So far the areas of moss and java fern I have spot treated in the tank with a syringe and straight excel seem to be doing fine after the BBA died. << only 7 days post live BBA >>.

I am going to try to make time to rescape and do the mass plant dip tomorrow, so I will post info as it is available.


----------



## Greg Stephens

Well I broke down the tank, removed as much BBA as possible, soaked all the plants, and rescaped the tank.
I used a 1:20 dilution and did a 60 min soak, so I guess now comes the waiting game.

Wish me luck!

Btw here is a pic of what the tank used to look like pre BBA.










Now imagine the moss wall fully grown in and about 10 cups of BBA on the moss wall and moss on the drift wood.
Ugly sight I can a sure you!

Here is the new scape!










I am hoping the BBA is gone and that everything grows in from here!
Time will tell though!


----------



## emilyjennifer

*moss wall*

what type of moss are you using on the wall?


----------



## h4n

aww poor moss wall!


----------

